
Show HN: A Sorted Array in Rust with O(√N) Inserts/Deletes - senderista
https://github.com/senderista/sorted-vec
======
senderista
This is my first real Rust project, so feedback is welcome!

Although this data structure was first published in 1979[0], I've not been
able to find any implementations online. I've also published a drop-in
replacement for Vec using the same data structure:
[https://github.com/senderista/rotated-
vec](https://github.com/senderista/rotated-vec). I haven't published these
crates yet since I want to get feedback from the Rust community first.

[0]
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022000080...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022000080900379)

PS: I'm looking for a job, preferably writing Rust!

